# Craftsman Belt Sander Manual



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I just got an old 3x21 belt sander (Craftsman #315 11750). I am having major difficulty finding a manual for it. Internet search has been fruitless. Sears have "discontinued this part". Can anyone help?


----------



## greenspan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Try them*

If search engines and manufacturer websites are of no help then ask a manual search agency (like manualfox.com) - They do a great job. 
The service is not for free, but often worthy - you only pay if they find what you are asking for. They saved my life twice.


----------

